# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Hòn đảo party âm nhạc ibiza chỉ có tại cocobay đà nẵng 0905605508

## nganmai68

Coco Música Resort sở hữu hệ thống quán bar rộng đến 6.000 m2, kếp hợp với đại sân khấu Cocofest ngoài trời với sức chứa hàng chục nghìn khán giả đem đến những Party âm nhạc đẳng cấp bậc nhất khu vực. Với sự đầu tư này, Coco Música Resort xứng đáng là “Ibiza” của Đông Nam Á. http://cocobay-condotel.com/

Coco Música Resort là mảnh ghép hoàn hảo để Cocobay phô diễn được sắc màu rực rỡ, sự tươi trẻ và hứng khởi với du khách. Tòa condotel gồm 760 căn, cao 23 tầng được phát triển theo thông điệp “Party Condotel” độc đáo.
Dự án kết nối trực tiếp với đại sân khấu ngoài trời với sức chứa hàng chục nghìn khán giả – Nơi tổ chức các Party âm nhạc mang đẳng cấp quốc tế, quy tụ dàn ca sĩ, vũ công và DJ nổi tiếng hàng đầu http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Đúng với thông điệp “Party Condotel”, tất cả mọi tiện ích: bar rộng 6.000 m2, pool bar, các quán rượu, hộp đêm, nhà hàng trên không... đều được đầu tư “chất” nhất để Coco Música Resort xứng đáng là Party Condotel mà du khách cần trải nghiệm ít nhất một lần trong đời.
Coco Música Resort còn có Pool Bar hiện đại sẵn sàng phục vụ những Party âm nhạc tưng bừng cùng bạn bè. Nơi đây, du khách có thể nhâm nhi vài món finger food với hương vị tuyệt vời, hòa mình vào làn nước xanh mát rồi đắm chìm trong những màn trình diễn âm nhạc đỉnh cao.
Coco Música Resort gây ngạc nhiên cho chính những “tín đồ” tiệc tùng. Họ không thể tìm thấy bất cứ đâu không khí náo nhiệt tràn ngập khắp nơi như ở Coco Música Resort. Ngoài khu bar ngoài trời, Pool Bar, một số căn hộ Penthouse ở Coco Música Resort còn được đầu tư hệ thống âm thanh và ánh sáng không khác một quán bar thu nhỏ.
Những gian hàng với phong cách phóng khoáng, táo bạo sẽ cung cấp tất cả dịch vụ như quần áo, mỹ phẩm, dịch vụ hóa trang… để phục vụ cho các buổi Party âm nhạc “chất” nhất.
Hồ bơi tràn được thiết kế trên tầng 17 của toà nhà. Vị trí này được tính toán để đem đến tầm nhìn đẹp nhất ra toàn cảnh khu bar, tuyến phố đi bộ và sân khấu ngoài trời. Giữa không gian lộng gió được trang hoàng thêm cây xanh mang phong vị nhiệt đới, hồ bơi ở Coco Música Resort là nơi lý tưởng để bạn thả mình thư thái sau những giờ vui chơi hết mình.
Coco Música Resort sở hữu cụm nhà hàng được thiết kế ấn tượng, đậm chất một quán pub thời thượng. Nơi đây lý tưởng để bạn thưởng thức những món ăn tuyệt hảo và ngắm nhìn tuyến phố đi bộ rực rỡ về đêm http://cocobay-condotel.com/

Chuỗi ngày bạn trải nghiệm những buổi Party âm nhạc thâu đêm suốt sáng sẽ được tiếp sức ở khu Gym của Coco Música Resort. Phòng Gym với những thiết bị hiện đại cùng huấn luyện viên thể chất chuyên nghiệp sẽ giúp du khách tăng cường sức khỏe, lấy lại hứng khởi cho những cuộc vui mới.
Khu vực Sauna & Massage được thiết kế tràn ngập cây xanh cùng mùi hương tinh dầu thanh khiết sẽ giúp du khách có những phút giây nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất. 
Chủ đầu tư cho biết, mỗi căn Coco Música Resort có giá bình quân 1,8 tỷ. Trong đó, khách hàng chỉ thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất chỉ từ 790 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay, phần còn lại, ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm với lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng.
Dự án cũng được cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 9 năm. Tức với căn condotel có giá 1,8 tỷ đồng, mỗi năm khách sẽ nhận đều đặn tối thiểu 216 triệu. Sau thời gian cam kết, lợi nhuận từ hoạt động thuê phòng sẽ chia cho chủ sở hữu là 80%. Với mức giá thuê phòng trung bình của khách sạn 4 sao ở Đà Nẵng là 2,4 triệu/đêm, mức lấp đầy bình quân 65% (mức bình quân của khối khách sạn 4-5 sao) thì doanh thu của mỗi căn Coco Música Resort (giá 1,8 tỷ) hàng năm vào khoảng 570 triệu; trừ đi chi phí vận hành, bảo trì và bán hàng thì lợi nhuận thu về khoảng 370 triệu. Trong đó, lợi nhuận mà khách hàng nhận được tầm 290 triệu/năm.

----------

